# Best dog movies



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

On a thread about A Vizsla's loyalty, dog movies came up. I have seen many. There was Lassie on TV when I was a boy. Home again, Where the Red Fern Grows, Hatci, Bolt, Marley and Me. 

A Dog's Purpose, is coming out next year. 

What are some of your favorite dog movies?

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When I was just a slip of a girl, my parents took my sister and me to see a movie called "Old Yeller". It was a good movie for the time, but extremely sad. The dog contracts rabies and ends up being shot. Apparently they were not so humane back in the old days. Anyhow, when my family got home that evening, I ran to the bathroom and threw up. Sorry to be so graphic. Funny thing, though... I still think of "Old Yeller" as being a pretty good movie.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Dan and I watched Marley and Me for the first time not that long ago and I have never cried so much. I think because he was crazy like Holley in the beginning part of the movie. We could relate to all the craziness and laughed hysterically. Then it all went down him from there. 
I have never seen the entire movie but Dan used to like "My Dog Skip." Again another sad ending movie.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I also saw a movie when I was younger that I really liked. It was based on a real dog. It was called "Chips the War Dog." It was about a GSD mix. Loved the story.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I watched Marley and Me in the cinema and actually sobbed out loud it was so emotional. Now I have it on DVD but cannot actually watch it I get so upset! It is a fab movie and book saying that, just really pulls at your heart strings if you are a dog lover. 
I watched 101 dalmations in the cinema when I was alot younger


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

101 Dalmations and Lady and the Tramp were some of my favorite movies as a kid. I watched and rewound those tapes so often they were totally worn out by the time I was a teenager. I have the DVDs now! Homeward Bound was probably the first movie to make me cry--I think I was so embarrassed I hid under a blanket. I've only ever been able to watch Old Yeller once--too traumatic (same for movies like Bambi)! For that very reason I've been avoiding Marley and Me like the plague! Benji, of course! We had a miniature schnauzer growing up that I named Benji.


----------

